# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  استغني عن فلاشك مع ...........!!

## صلاح بن سعيد

وصلني اليوم ايميل يعلن عن خدمة جديدة يقدمها الهوت ميل باسم 

سكاي درايف وهي ميموري اون لاين

يعني ما يحتاج تشيل معاك فلاش ميموري حسب كلامهم وكل شي تقدر تحطه في المساحة المخصصة لك والبالغة خمسة قيقا
الخدمة حلوة ومثل ما يقولون عنها

Forget the Memory stick -

Windows Live™ SkyDrive is here!

انسى الميموري حقتك سكاي درايف هنا
الخدمة حلوة و

هذا شرح لها

راح تلاقي خانة مكتوب عليها

GET START
إختارها

بعدها حيطلب منك الدخول لحساب الهوت ميل الخاص فيك او انشاء حساب جديد لو ما عندك
على كل .. راح تجيك بعدها شاشة الاتفاقية والموافقة على شروطهم اختار اكسب

I ACCEPT



للوصول للخدمه اتبع التالي>>>




هنا مجموعة ملفات جاهزه للتصنيف

انشأ لك مجموعة مجلدات افتراضية وهي الموجودة مع كل وندوز لو حابب تضيف مجلد غير فوق الصورة التالية على اليسار في خانة نيو فولدر

(New folder)

منها تقدر تعمل مجلدات جديدة باسماء مختلفة



تسمية المجلد


اثنى الرفع



الملف بعد الانتها من رفعه


الملف الجديد كما سيظهر بعد الانتها من اضافته


من هنا بامكنك رفع الصور والحصول على روابط خاصه بها لستخدامها في 

المواقع والمنتديات مثلا"


المهم بمجرد الضغط على اي مجلد راح تظهر لك شاشة مكتوب فيها واي نت ادد سم فايلز يعني ليه ما تضيف بعض الملفات

Why not add some files
المهم اختارها

راح تظهر لك الشاشة الخاصة بالتحميل

اما لو حابب تضيف ملفات اكثر بطريقة السحب لاحظ مكتوب كلمة
install the upload tool
اختارها


راح يطلب منك السماح لعناصر التحكم اكتف اكس

وهي راح تظهر لك في المتصفح فوق وعليها لون اصفر

اضغط عليها بالزر اليسار ثم اختار باليميل

Allow



الصوره بعد الانتها من رفعها

اضغط على الصوره وسيظهر لك



المشار له بالخط الاحمر روابط مباشره لصوره

رابط مباشر للخدمه 

http://skydrive.live.com




لرفع الملفات upload

----------

